# '98 Altima timing chain cover question



## Nealbob (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi Nissan owners,
I have a '98 Nissan Altima GXE. The timing chain (probably lower) broke and rattled around a bit, wearing away a small hole in the timing chain cover. The mechanic says I could replace the timing cover (and oil pump combo) for $475. Argh. He said I can also JB Weld the opening closed. What do you all think? 
Thanks.


----------



## Nealbob (Jul 9, 2010)

Also, should I be looking at replacing anything else while I have the mechanic in there replacing the timing chain? How much should this job cost me?

Thanks again.


----------

